# Need to switch to Bonjour interactions vs. TiVo Beacon?



## jtkohl

Sounds like TD 2.7 switches to skip the TiVo Beacon service in favor of Bonjour.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7043308#post7043308

Anybody looked at this further? Do installs (like Galleon) that probe for the beacon service need updating to look for Bonjour instead/in addition?


----------



## wmcbrine

I'd assume that Galleon uses the TiVo SDK, which has always used Bonjour. No? I don't think there's any choice for HME. (Well, it has to use Zeroconf -- it doesn't have to be Bonjour per se.)

Anyway, as I said in the other thread, the old beacon system still works. They've been running in parallel for a long time, and there's no reason to suppose that beacons are going away.


----------



## wmcbrine

wmcbrine said:


> ... and there's no reason to suppose that beacons are going away.


Well, here's something interesting: tonight, one TiVo (out of three) had stopped responding to beacons, and didn't send out beacons of its own. It allowed connections on the beacon port, but hung. I don't really know when it started, but it was breaking my remote.pyw. Anyway, a reboot fixed it, so it probably wasn't an indicator of things to come. But who knows?


----------



## wmcbrine

BTW, I've since seen the opposite scenario: Zeroconf beacons break down, while old-style ones keep working -- cleared up by a reboot. In fact, the other day, _two_ of my TiVos were in this state; my remote (which has been updated with Zeroconf support since my previous post in this thread -- the next day, in fact) would not find them unless I disabled Zeroconf.

(I'm just posting this so the thread has complete info for anyone who stumbles across it. This isn't news.)


----------



## wmcbrine

Recently, for the first time, I actually tested old-style (TiVo Connect Discovery) beacons with HME. And what do you know, they work fine. Or at least, as well as they do with HMO services. The capability will be an option (off by default) in the next release of HME for Python.

Meanwhile, each new release of the Premiere software seems to bring more regressions in the way the HDUI (though not the SDUI) handles announcements of HME apps. But neither the old nor new style of beacon makes a difference in that, so it's a topic for another thread...


----------

